# Hand saws cut pretty good too



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey, just a note... got my first wicked cut the other day... 

Not from a power tool, but from a freakin' Japanese pull saw! :yes:

Cutting off some plugs, late night, and yes, I had a couple bevs... 

Brand new saw, so it was (still is) nice and sharp. Sawing on the vertical, I somehow managed to put my hand right underneath the plug being sawn... too much pressure on the saw, I went through the plug and the saw came right down on my hand.

A one inch gash on the first knuckle of the index finger. Nice and deep, too, any med center would've put a stitch or two in it. 

But it was late, and as I said, I had a few bevs... Luckily, it wasn't a big bleeder. I broke out the 1st aid kit and after some iodine, a couple butterflys, some gauze and compression, all was well. 

Moral of the story: It doesn't have to have a motor on it in order to raise h.ell... 

Also, save the bevs for sanding.

Lesson learned! :shifty:


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Sheesh...I got one of those japanese saws too - they cut through any thing, I only cut myself once with it:laughing: small cu tho'


Did it hurt?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr Buffalo
Can anyone say DUUUU

HHMMM Lets think about this, Tool with sharp edge, + Bev... + slow reaction time due to Bev = impending injury. 

Save the Bev.. for the recliner. Your hands/body is your livelyhood. Unless you are already rich behond measure.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

any one got pic of jap saw?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

No pic but I think I can discribe it.
mine has a round handle about 8 inches long with a 14" very thin blade that is much smaller at the handle and much wider at the very end with lots of small teeth and almost no curf. You lay it flat on your work surfice and cut things like pegs, or anything protruding from your work surface. It cut smooth without scratching whats it laying on.

Or think of a machete with teeth on both edges.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

where one get it?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

This is one version. Most have teeth on both edges


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost any hardware or tool shop. I know Harber Freight sells one.

Some more political correct folks my call it a flush cut saw.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Interesting.......


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

go to www.woodworker.com and look for a Japanese Handsaws made by IKEDA


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I think he's talking about a Ryoba Saw:
.








.
Absolutely right about the fact that the tool doesn't need a motor. Ever slip out of a screw head and plunge that screwdriver right into your hand. How about slipping with a chisel or carving knife. Those emergency rooms will tell you they see quite a bit of cases that are cuts from utility knives (box cutters).

I had a nasty gouge from a forstner bit for drilling hinge cup holes in the drill press. It wasn't even running, and reaching across the table, the point got the top of my hand a did a nice little number. As they say, chit happens.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

ouch!

those double sided blades ar nice looking.

I would prefer a bamboo handle perhaps and a little thicker.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice saws... when you get used to them. They`ve gotten me out of a bind more than once. Do not have much use for the rip teeth yet. But I do like the control. Rick


----------

